# Intaglio Printing.



## Annoying kid (Sep 9, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intaglio_(printmaking)

























Based on obserational drawings from areas around Nottingham, England.


----------



## escorial (Sep 10, 2016)

my immediate reaction is how flat they look but once my eyes focus...they  follow the thick lines and add depth...very good


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 10, 2016)

Cool stuff!


----------

